
Python profile, cProfile, and pstats – Explained step by step - tzury
http://www.doughellmann.com/PyMOTW/profile/
======
chadaustin
cProfile is awesome, but profiling is only good as its visualization. At IMVU
we wrote a tiny but extremely useful web-based pstats viewer:
[http://imvu.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/imvu/imvu_open_source...](http://imvu.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/imvu/imvu_open_source/tools/pstats_viewer.py?revision=2&content-
type=text/plain)

You can sort by inclusive time, exclusive time, drill into call graphs, etc.

